# New baby leo



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I picked up this cutie from Petsmart, I really do love how my petsmart takes care of their reptiles especially their geckos. 

He was labeled as a fancy leopard gecko and cost a bit more with some research I found out he is a max snow (correct me if im wrong)

His name is Sherlock and he is a feisty little guy


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

This is also my tremper albino gecko Franklin which I also got from petsmart in March.


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

They're both adorable!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love those guys, geckos are so awesome and love their names. Thanks for sharing them :-D


----------

